# USM - List of My Employees



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Every year when USM requires me to supply an updated list of my employees, I feel extremely uncomfortable doing it.

Why does USM require a list of all our employees? Here is an email I sent them when they requested the updated list of employees this morning:

_"FYI: Our company feels extremely uncomfortable supplying all of our employees names. We are one of the largest snow removal providers in our area, and we have never, in company history, have had any other vendor require a list of our employees names. I do feel that our staff would be upset to know that their names are being given to a vendor. Though we have done this for you before, we do feel that our employees personal information has no reason to leave our company files.

I also see no logical reason a vendor would need this information, as our company does our own in depth employee screening and our employees meet our qualifications. If there is anyway our company can respectfully opt out of this overly intrusive request, we would kindly ask to do so. If this is a hard line USM requirement, we will unwillingly provide this information one more time this year, but likely decline to provide it again in the future.

Thank you for your understanding."_

What are your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When we do work in Wal Mart, I have to supply an I-9 for for every single employee that will be on site including my sub contractors. They have people that will come threw randomly and check to see that your staff is who they say it is.

I personally don't have an issue with it and kind of appreciate it as all of my employees are citizens that pay into the system like the rest of us do. They are doing this to keep the guys that are not playing by the rules out of the game. 

It is just part of the game. You have to play or sit on the sideline.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ive had that happen before but they just wanted to make sure we had no ex felons on our roster, we where working for Pratt and whitney though. they make like fighter jet engines and stuff.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, If it makes you feel any better:

My company does a lot of work for school districts.

Every year, I have to pay $50 per employee for one region school district back round checks. And since the regions divide right threw our area, another $45 per employee for a different region school district back round checks.

Even better part is I have to pay every one of my employees to go sit at both of those regions district office's and get finger printed each year for those back round checks...

So every summer, it costs me a few thousand dollars to have the "privilege" to work in these school districts for a 1 year period...

Honestly, if they wanted just a list of the names of my employees, I would hand deliver it in triplicate...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I did sidewalks for an ammo manufacturing place or something (had to do with ammo, but not sure what). Had to send in info for background checks and list every employee. We were carded at the gate. Spent more time dealing with security than shoveling. I made sure to not get it the following year...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> I made sure to not get it the following year...


Was charging accordingly to make it economical not an option?

I never said that all the BS that I/we go threw is not recouped down the road.. Just a small speed bump along the way...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

lawnlandscape said:


> Every year when USM requires me to supply an updated list of my employees, I feel extremely uncomfortable doing it.
> 
> Why does USM require a list of all our employees? Here is an email I sent them
> 
> ...


Too many words. Either comply, or tell them no. If it truly is a sensitive or high security site give the names. If the sites are not high security or very sensitive in nature give them names out of the phone book. Or tell them no.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Was charging accordingly to make it economical not an option?
> 
> I never said that all the BS that I/we go threw is not recouped down the road.. Just a small speed bump along the way...


I was a sub getting paid by the job. I made less than half there than anywhere else because of the screening every time. Wouldn't have been the case if I were bidding it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Many times we have to supply an employee list. Sometimes its part of the game and your employees shouldn't be worried unless they have a real shady past.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

years ago, like 2010 or 2011, we did a daycare for usm... paid hundreds up front for freaking background checks submitted for any employees that would be on their two jobsites.. i mean wasn't a big account for landscape by any means.. weeks later, they cancelled both sites claiming we failed to mow a retention pond area adjacent to one site in NJ... it wasn't evne part of the property but the manager insisted it was done by prior company "brickmans" so it should be included.. we were just the sub, and of course wasn't going to come out of my pocket. then they didn't pay us for ANY of the $3-4k worth of services in that first month of april alone... I never supplied them or any other companies with any employee lists.. if they want the list of employees, then THEY can pay them and secure the workers comp policy for the employees, at that point, i'm just subbing out my employees...


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

It's.... Walgreens locations.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Schools, Prisons, jails, Hospitals etc will require this. They should go directly to the facility's people. Even factories that have dangerous chemicals that are gated. We would go to the place do the screening and they would go to the school (example) for there viewing, They don't care what screening you screened for employment as a contractor.

When we would go to prisons for screening our employer never even seen them, I think. I know the contractor pays for them as Phil said. I would hate to have them in a vendors hands. They will sell the info to other vendors.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We subbed work for Pratt and Whitney, or acted as a sub. They have large defense contracts etc etc, making jet engines and so on. The collected name address phone number and SSN of everyone on property. Even myself. We didn’t have to do anything they ran the checks themselves. I sent my mechanic to do some maintenance on a machine and security had him surrounded in about 6 minutes lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you do background checks on your employees? Maybe it’s just their way of pointing out that you should.
Hoops are sometimes just a way of seeing how committed you will be to working for them.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We do our own in house ones . You can do pending charges and convictions through states for free. There’s a place that charges 35 per person to do in depth. Guys we are looking at investing time and training into we will pay for it. Laborers get the free one


----------

